# Schriftart geht bei CorelDraw nicht



## MeyerChr (28. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
ich benötige für eine Grafik die Schiftart Alien League  .
Wenn ich die Schriftart installiert habe kann ich diese in allen Programmen verwenden, außer in CorelDraw.
Dort wird der geschriebene Text nicht angezeigt. (Schriftgröße und Farbe sind ok)

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Oktober 2004)

Topic Titel geändert, der war etwas lang!

LG Thomas


----------

